# Mbti & Age



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

*Age discovered:* Junior year of high school (16 or 17)
*Current age:* Almost 34
*Type:* INTJ


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Age discovered: 16
Age I actually understood MBTI: 22
Current age: 23
Type: ENTJ


----------

